# More Freeware



## RSM123 (Aug 1, 2002)

http://www.all4you.dk/FreewareWorld/links.php?page=13&cat=30

http://www.sover.net/~wysiwygx/index.html


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

thanks


----------



## GoJoAGoGo (Dec 26, 2002)

RMS123:

Thanks for the links...


----------



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

RSM123.......Cheers !


----------



## RSM123 (Aug 1, 2002)

And more here :

http://www.pricelessware.org/2003/PL2003AlphabeticalList.php


----------



## RSM123 (Aug 1, 2002)

http://www.techsupportalert.com/best_16_free_utilities.htm

http://gnuwin.epfl.ch/en/index.html

MetaEureka Toolbar :

http://www.karlsforums.com/forums/viewthread.php?tid=8964

Have linked to a discussion forum where the issue of whether this toolbar contained spyware, was raised. The belief is that it does not.

Feature list and links to the download are posted in the link.


----------



## RSM123 (Aug 1, 2002)

AIDA32 verion 3.85 - 17 Oct Release.

http://www.aida32.hu/aida32.php

Now includes support for Athlon 64 Bit Chips which everyone now has, right ?


----------



## mobo (Feb 23, 2003)

I particularily liked the start page program.


----------



## GoJoAGoGo (Dec 26, 2002)

Thanks again for the links. Keep em coming... :up:


----------



## RSM123 (Aug 1, 2002)

http://afreego.com/

http://www.freeware-guide.com/html/download.html


----------



## pfizzle (Sep 8, 2003)

Lots of useful diagnostic tools software on a bootable CD.

http://www.ultimatebootcd.com


----------



## RSM123 (Aug 1, 2002)

Miscellaneous Free Resources here :

http://www.thefreesite.com/

Quite possibly this has been posted before elsewhere on this board - if so apologies.


----------



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

RSM123......Cheers ! Again


----------



## RSM123 (Aug 1, 2002)

New version of Winamp (Still Beta)

http://download.betanews.com/download/1066336873/winamp50beta2

Link somewhat unreliable.


----------



## RSM123 (Aug 1, 2002)

Something for everyone here :

http://www.vfrazee.com/


----------



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

.......


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Your looking good today Joe.


----------



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

Gee ! Thanks !


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Welcome Joe


----------



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

........


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Cool wink Joe


----------



## RSM123 (Aug 1, 2002)

Don't worry Joe2cool - my mother was much more unsettling first thing in the morning .... though strangely enough when she stood in front of mirrors there was no reflection 

That continued until the day when tragically on a transatlantic flight - her broomstick disappeared of radar 

Boy am I glad she's computer illiterate 

http://www.freewarehome.com/

http://www.freewareweb.com/ - Note here this site has one of those floating java ads - just hit your back button / then forward button and it should be cleared.


----------



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

RSM123...........


----------



## GoJoAGoGo (Dec 26, 2002)

Thanks again...:up:


----------



## cisco2004 (Nov 4, 2003)

Thanks to all.


----------



## RSM123 (Aug 1, 2002)

Hard Disk Overview

http://www.win.tue.nl/sequoiaview/

Information Manager

http://www.treepad.com/download/

IE Window Maximiser

http://www.jiisoft.com/iemaximizer/

G Spot - Codecs Checker

http://www.headbands.com/gspot/

Miscellaneous Software

http://www.pt.lu/comnet/desc/chronolist.html

http://www.dma.org/~millersg/CoolSoftware.html

Derive - Drive Letter Assigner

http://www.v72735.f2s.com/LetAssig/index.html

MP3 Trim

http://www.logiccell.com/~mp3trim/

Drawing Utility

http://www.cadstd.com/

Screen Ruler

http://www.spadixbd.com/freetools/jruler.htm

Icon Editor

http://www.sillysot.com/

Online Image Editing

http://www.myimager.com/


----------



## RSM123 (Aug 1, 2002)

And here :

http://www.rikmerle.com/modules.php?name=News&pagenum=85


----------



## gotrootdude (Feb 19, 2003)

good audio editor. http://audacity.sourceforge.net/

Tvtuner software http://deinterlace.sourceforge.net/downloads.htm
http://www.iulabs.com/drv/index.shtml


----------



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

Cheers Guys !


----------



## lanxprt (Nov 19, 2003)

Great Links thanx !


----------



## RSM123 (Aug 1, 2002)

http://www.freeware-guide.com/month.html

http://www.freeware-guide.com/html/updates.html

http://www.sysinternals.com/

http://www.fwnetwork.com/

http://www.sofotex.com/

http://www.freewarepro.com/


----------

